# Late 1980's MTD 5/24



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

Just picked up one of these relatively cheap. Got it to start with a little starter fluid, but wouldn't stay running long. I'm going to do some carb work on it and hopefully that's all it needs. Otherwise, in relatively good shape considering its age. Couple of questions. First, wat is something like this worth in running order? Seems like this engine is very common in the snow blower world. I wasn't sure if given the age if it had any real value or not. Second, the fuel line had obviously been replaced. It comes out of gas tank, down around on the operators side of the recoil starter and up to the carb. Pretty sure this is not where it is supposed to go, but I am not sure where the correct spot is that is it's supposed to go. Lastly, it ran long enough to pick up the back wheels and test the gears. I did not see the axle move when it was supposed to be in 1st, but I will hopefully have a chance to try again soon. Possible fixes? Just to be sure, I need to put pins through the wheel and axle to actually get the drive to work, correct?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

looks like a very nice machine but i think you would struggle to get much more than $100 out of it if you were to try selling it. old machines like that don't have many people interested in them even tho they are built pretty decently. most people want the newer built junk


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If you look next to the carb and under the gas tank, there are holes or spots where the gas line goes through. If you get your gas line at an auto parts store it's going to have a thicker od than at a mower snowblower store. This will make it harder to fish through.

Yes, the wheels need to be pinned or 1/4" bolt through the axle.

Pull the bottom pan and check the rubber friction disk.


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

The picture doesn't really do it justice. The paint isn't as faded as it looks and scratches are minimal. Really just needs some engine degreaser followed by a powerwashing. Maybe some steel wool on the handle.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

it is also only a 5hp machine without electric start. there just isn't a ton of demand for old machines like them. i also personally find the 5hp under powered for that size of snowblower. i would consider buying one if it was cheap to resto mod but would never consider buying one to flip. they just don't sell quick if at all unless you sell them cheap like $50-$100 cheap. while this is not in as good of shape as yours but very similar but has the 8hp engine. he has had it list all winter for $150 and he still has it even tho it looks to be in decent condition.





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

for the fuel line, if I am not mistaken, it should pass in the engine, between the cylinder and the valve, there should be an open spot for the fuel line to got to, you don't need to dismount anything,


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

Got it to run with the old carb, but I decided to order a new one and put new fuel line on it. Took quite a few pulls but it did start and run. I let it run until it ran out of gas. Not real sure why there is still gas left in the tank. I noticed that too when I took the old line off. There was a little fuel left in tank, but it was low enough for some reason it didn‘t come out when I took the old line off to change. Everything seems to work Except 1st gear, strange. Was going to post a few short videos from my iPad but I can’t figure out why it won’t let me.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

1st gear should just be an adjustment.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Directions for posting a video:









FAQ







www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Should be able to just click on the paperclip, and select the video from the drop down location .....


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

Gmail


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

Can someone help me date these based on the pictures? The top one is a pic I found online and the bottom one is one I just bought and now it runs. They look very similar except the top one has black handle compared to my chrome and the gear shifter is a little different. I think mine is a 1987.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

What is the engine serial #? There should be numbers stamped on top of the recoil housing or a name plate on the engine?


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

I’m stumped. Replaced the carb and fuel line Saturday morning. Took quite a few pulls but finally got it to start and let it run till it ran out of gas. Got home today, put gas in it and I’ve pulled my arm off and can’t get it to fire. Like I said, I has brand new carb, fuel line, gas. I don’t know how to check for spark. The plug is brand new. I even squirted starter fluid down the plug hole and nothing.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Unscrew the plug, attach it to the lead, and lay it on the metal engine shroud... grounded somehow anyhow, that usually works.

Should see a bright blue spark when you pull it over (grunt a little and make 'er spin).


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

Spark problem. Wasn’t getting any. It was missing the box with the keys, but did have wires hooked to the throttle, basically kill switch. I pulled them off, went over them with wire brush just a little. Reconnected. Lots of spark. First pull, fired right up!

Having trouble between the 2 recent acquisitions which one to keep. We don’t get much snow here in northern VA. I like old stuff and if the MTD is going to run good, I wouldn’t mind holding onto it. However, the other machine that came with it was a Toro Powermax 726 TE. And I’m learning they are a little on the rare side, which makes me want to hold onto that one.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

If you do decide to keep only one, you can always sell the other one in the winter. You will get the most money from it right before a big storm. (Not trying to sound sleazy, but if the demand is there and you are not lying / being unreasonable, why not?)

Also, the Toro is a 2 cycle right? I would probably keep the MTD, because the Toro would likely be the one to bring more money. That MTD will last you quite awhile if you take care of it.


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

My plan was to possibly keep one and move one yes. I just can’t make up my mind at this point which. I like the vintage of the MTD and given its age it’s in pretty fair shape. However, then I learned the Toro (2 stroke) is kind of rare which makes me kinda want to keep that one Instead. I found myself in a similar spot last year with a couple mowers I purchased. One was an older Honda with the aluminum body. Should have kept it, but I let it because I knew it would make me more money.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

I mean, its your call. I know the MTD will give you years of good service, and being from northern VA, you probably won't get a chance to use them both at the same time. IMHO, the 4 stroke is superior to the 2 stroke. There is no mixing of fuel, and parts can sometimes be more easier to find. Granted, of all the 2 cycle blowers out there, I think Toro are some of the best. The one free blower I picked up was a Toro CCR3650, and I put new rubber paddles on it, and it moves snow so fast, I would swear it was self propelled.

Don't get me wrong, if you have the space, keep them both.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would say you need to wait till winter and try them both out. i have a feeling you will like the toro better because it has a better power to size ratio. i think i may have already said it but i personally think the 5hp is likely a little under powered for that 24" machine so while it may move snow it may not move it as good as the toro.


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

Just went out to start this machine up before I guy came to buy it now it won’t start. No spark. I sanded the few wire connections I can see and still nothing. Guess I need a new ignition coil? Initially I had trouble starting it. Sanded a few connections and bang, we were good to go. Just had it running week or 2 ago. Ran it completely out of gas. Today, added gas, pull, not even trying to start.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

Question- Did you ever replace the spark plug? I had a single stage MTD do something similar. Would not start, or maybe barely chug a little. I replaced the spark plug, and it started on the first pull.


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

Yes. It isn’t even trying to start again. Not a chug or anything since it went dry last time I had it running. Not sure how I went from sitting still running in driveway to no gas and now no spark.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

You may have to tear into the ignition, or check to make sure the key shutoff isn't stopping the system from energizing.


----------

